# Replace three with one?



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks in advance for any insights.
I am not a "pitmaster" by any one's definition.
I grill multiple times a week from spring through fall and do a smoke several times a month.

I have a smaller Char-Broil gas grill, A Weber kettle and a Dyna-Glo Vertical offset smoker.

Smoking in the Dyna-Glo is a struggle even though I have made some tasty stuff.

I thought I would learn about pellet grills/smokers and stumbled on to the Masterbuilt Gravity Fed Hopper Smoker grills.
Specifically, the 1050

I thought that would be just the thing for all my needs.

Then I thought could/should I replace my other three with just this one.
It would free up room on my deck and selling the others would reduce the cost a little to justify to my wife who may kill me in my sleep.
To me, the biggest issue (other than having to sleep with one eye open) is the need for electric.
Being able to cook in a power outage.

About the only thing I might need the bigger Dyna-Glo for is smoking my baloney.
I make in 25# batches and had trouble getting all that in last time.

I like the precision temperature control and the ability to leave it for more than 1/2 hour or so to refuel.

I apologize for the rambling and appreciate your thoughts


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Apr 27, 2021)

Never get rid of a Weber Kettle.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

On mine, the lid fits poorly and should re-gasket it.
Not sure mine is one of Weber's better quality pieces of workmanship


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 27, 2021)

I bought a 1050 to upgrade/replace my WSM.  I have a 2-burner Char-Broil gasser that I intend to keep.  It is really small and is a great little grill for what it's meant to be.  It's on and ready to go in under 5 minutes.  The 1050 is really convenient, but not under 5 minute convenient.  

My gasser will see A LOT less use now, but I won't be getting rid of it.  It's great to have the convenience for quick weeknight dinners, and it's the backup plan in case a hurricane takes power out for a bit.


----------



## DougE (Apr 27, 2021)

If it were me, I'd definitely keep the gasser.  It's much more convenient to fire up a gas grill if all you intend to cook is a couple burgers or brats.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 27, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> I bought a 1050 to upgrade/replace my WSM.  I have a 2-burner Char-Broil gasser that I intend to keep.  It is really small and is a great little grill for what it's meant to be.  It's on and ready to go in under 5 minutes.  The 1050 is really convenient, but not under 5 minute convenient.
> 
> My gasser will see A LOT less use now, but I won't be getting rid of it.  It's great to have the convenience for quick weeknight dinners, and it's the backup plan in case a hurricane takes power out for a bit.


Could not agree more with this statement.  I have the MB 560 model along with a 3 burner gasser.  I love my MB but I'd seriously be looking at the CharBroil 980.  I just have not seen alot of reviews on it yet.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for your thoughts.

PPG1, I've seen the CharBroil 980 but the MB seems to have a lower temp setting for colder smoking.
Was hoping to put my hands on these but my Home Depot doesn't floor model them and Lowes doesn't have any of gravity hoppers


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 27, 2021)

Its very possible for the 1050 to replace all three of those.

As for needing electricity.    I've seen some on the Masterbuilt Gravity Feed Facebook group who've wired their MB to run off a 12 volt battery.    They say its not hard to do.

But just me, I will always have a Kettle,  even if I had to buy a new one.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 27, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> Was hoping to put my hands on these but my Home Depot doesn't floor model them and Lowes doesn't have any of gravity hoppers


Do you have more than one Home Depot in your area?  I was able to find one with a 1050 assembled on the floor.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Do you have more than one Home Depot in your area?  I was able to find one with a 1050 assembled on the floor.


Closest one is 30 miles away
Have to see if others in the area have one on the floor

PPG1, the Char Griller is $150 less.
Not sure about quality of either.

I'm 71 and would hope one of these would last me as long as I need one


----------



## motocrash (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd check out the Char-Griller 980 before pulling the trigger on a Mao-sterbuilt. I tend to shy away from their products but the Char-Griller 980 seems to be very well built.
My $.02.








						Char-Griller® Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill
					

Introducing the charcoal grill perfected: the Char-Griller the Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill. Get the unmatched flavor and versatility of charcoal in a fraction of the time. Go from low and slow at 200 degrees to a quick and hot searing 700 degrees in 20 minutes.




					www.chargriller.com


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 27, 2021)

As a Masterbuilt 560 owner all I can say is WOW!
Me likee.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 27, 2021)

I've got the MB 800, but also have a Weber Spirit gas grill.  As others have said, the gas grill is so convenient for quick weeknight cooks.

The MB 800 draws very little power once up to temp and I've been powering it with a Power Dome portable battery pack almost exclusively.   After one eight hour cook, the gauge said it still had 50% capacity (though I don't know how accurate that is).


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

My gas grill is pretty much out of the way so keeping it wouldn't be a problem.
The other two sit on my porch and need walked around


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

Just saw that MB has a 800 series that includes a flat iron grate
Can't seem to find any of them and MB has sold out on their site.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 27, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> Just saw that MB has a 800 series that includes a flat iron grate
> Can't seem to find any of them and MB has sold out on their site.


You can only get them thru Walmart.   It appears that they're sold out online, but they're showing a couple available at a store near me (Seattle area).


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for that info, BBQBird


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 27, 2021)

Have had the 1050 since Jan and have used it for 4-5 times a week on everything from long brisket smokes to burgers. Love this beast ! The gasser has been like the Maytag repair man. I will keep it in case the wife decides to burn something. I'll probably never use it again. I haven't tried the battery pack but sure sounds interesting


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 27, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Have had the 1050 since Jan and have used it for 4-5 times a week on everything from long brisket smokes to burgers. Love this beast ! The gasser has been like the Maytag repair man. I will keep it in case the wife decides to burn something. I'll probably never use it again. I haven't tried the battery pack but sure sounds interesting




I've been fascinated with the idea of the 800 since I saw that it came with a flat iron grate.

But I like size, too and the 1050 has that.

They do have the 850 in stock at the Walmart the next town over.

Any of them are an expense I have to consider


----------



## TMR (Apr 28, 2021)

Good Morning. We love our 1050. Had it for about 9 months. No mods -except the new charcoal grate from Masterbuilt. ( we moved on from an electric smoker MES) We continue to use our Webber gas grill for grilling during the week or quick grills. My only complaint, not sure if its a fair complaint is the time it takes the 1050 to cool down to cover it. Although I'm getting better at adding just the right amount of fuel so that help. Doing bacon this weekend for the first time.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 28, 2021)

TMR said:


> Good Morning. We love our 1050. Had it for about 9 months. No mods -except the new charcoal grate from Masterbuilt. ( we moved on from an electric smoker MES) We continue to use our Webber gas grill for grilling during the week or quick grills. My only complaint, not sure if its a far complaint is the time it take the 1050 to cool down to cover it. Although I'm getting better at adding just the right amount of fuel so that help. Doing bacon this weekend for the first time.



Welcome to SMF.  Definitely come back and post pics of the bacon!



larryfoster said:


> I've been fascinated with the idea of the 800 since I saw that it came with a flat iron grate.
> 
> But I like size, too and the 1050 has that.
> 
> ...



This was the debate I had too before I purchased the 1050.  I am glad I saw the 1050 in person, because I initially thought it would be way too big but after seeing it in person figured the 800 would be too small.  I really liked the griddle idea for the 800, and I even emailed Masterbuilt to see if they planned on selling a griddle for the 1050 at some point (sadly, they confirmed in no uncertain terms this is not planned).  Ultimately went with the 1050 because of size.  

There is an aftermarket manifold shroud available that converts the 1050 from indirect heat to direct heat, so you can then put a regular griddle or pizza stone on top of the cook grates.  I'll probably buy that at some point.  What I'd really like to see is someone make a griddle insert for the 1050 as an after market option.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 28, 2021)

The griddle would be a nice accessory to have but not a necessity
I suppose some clever person (not me) could make one.

Floated the trial balloon in front of my wife and she wasn't as enthused as I was 
(That's an understatement)


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 28, 2021)

Now Larry it's much  easier to ask for forgiveness than permission lol.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Now Larry it's much  easier to ask for forgiveness than permission lol.



I'll be wearing long sleeve shirts for a long time to cover the bruises on my arms.


----------



## larryfoster (May 1, 2021)

mcokevin, you asked TMR to post pictures of his bacon.
Here is my first try smoked in my Dyna Glo


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> On mine, the lid fits poorly and should re-gasket it.
> Not sure mine is one of Weber's better quality pieces of workmanship



How old is your kettle?  Weber CS is bar none fantastic. They maybe able to assist you with this.


----------



## larryfoster (May 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> How old is your kettle?  Weber CS is bar none fantastic. They maybe able to assist you with this.



Just got it last August.


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> Just got it last August.



I would get in touch with them. I bought a new kettle from them. And the lid had some chips in it. A couple pictures and I had a new lid in under a week.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (May 1, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> On mine, the lid fits poorly and should re-gasket it.
> Not sure mine is one of Weber's better quality pieces of workmanship


What gasket ?


----------



## larryfoster (May 1, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> What gasket ?


It might need a gasket to seal.
Leaks smoke like a sieve around the lid


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> What gasket ?



My thought too. But the OP stated the lid didn't seal. So, I'm guessing he added it.


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> mcokevin, you asked TMR to post pictures of his bacon.
> Here is my first try smoked in my Dyna Glo
> 
> View attachment 494684


You have any sliced shots? What was your recipe? Cure time?


----------



## larryfoster (May 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> My thought too. But the OP stated the lid didn't seal. So, I'm guessing he added it.


Nothing added
Stock.
Just my senility about the gasket.



Steve H said:


> You have any sliced shots? What was your recipe? Cure time?



I'll get some sliced shots in a little bit.
First time making bacon I went real simple

Kosher salt, brown sugar stevia and black peppercorns.
The one on the right had a little maple syrup, too.
Cured 9 days

It was a little salty after the smoke.
A butcher friend of mine suggested soaking it.
I soaked it for an hour or two and it's pretty good now.


----------



## larryfoster (May 5, 2021)

I forgot the pictures of bacon slices.
Senility.


----------



## Three B's (May 6, 2021)

I was also looking at the GF units as a possible one shot replacement but for now I am holding on to my gasser just in case.

I chose the CG 980 over the MB 1050 because I felt the quality was just a bit better and coming from a vertical smoker I wanted to get away from this design this time.  I have only had it one week but so far it seems great and I am using a power pack from Amazon for now.  If it fails then I'll install a new outlet.


----------



## TMR (May 6, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Welcome to SMF.  Definitely come back and post pics of the bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fault on the picture. Bacon is on the left, Chuck roast on the right and chorizo sausage on the bottom. We added shrimp later in the day. We were just cleaning out the freezer.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 495457
View attachment 495457
View attachment 495458



mcokevin said:


> Welcome to SMF.  Definitely come back and post pics of the bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My fault on the pictures. Bacon is on the left, Chuck roast on the right and chorizo sausage on the bottom. We added shrimp later in the day. We were just cleaning out the freezer.


----------



## mcokevin (May 6, 2021)

Three B's said:


> I was also looking at the GF units as a possible one shot replacement but for now I am holding on to my gasser just in case.
> 
> I chose the CG 980 over the MB 1050 because I felt the quality was just a bit better and coming from a vertical smoker I wanted to get away from this design this time.  I have only had it one week but so far it seems great and I am using a power pack from Amazon for now.  If it fails then I'll install a new outlet.


My advice is keep the gasser.  I have a two burner gasser that I keep because it's great for quick weeknight dinners.  Last night I did a quick dinner of grilled asparagus and some brats.  Gasser was up and ready to rock in 5 minutes.  The gravity fed units are fast, but not that fast.

Doesn't she look so cute next to big brother?


----------

